# Damaged ROMEX question



## dcs6f4 (Feb 12, 2013)

I was trying to install a new ceiling light fixture in our bedroom. When drilling a new hole to run the romex down to the light switch I nicked an existing wire. Can this be repaired or will the wire need to be replaced entirely?

The red insulation on that wire is damaged and if pulled back the copper wire is visible as seen in the link.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Any help is greatly appreciated. Currently has electrical tape around red wire and around black wire on damaged places, and finally wrapped around the whole wire. I have power to this shut off at the breaker.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

In before the lock.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> In before the lock.


Your feet stink.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Butt splice, heat shrink, sealing compound. Or just tape it up and shut it up. Out of sight out of mind...jk..Many different ways to fix it professionally. Heck maybe just look up electric wire repair kit.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Your feet stink.


Did you expect them to smell like a flower shop? :blink:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Did you expect them to smell like a flower shop? :blink:


Yes.


----------



## dcs6f4 (Feb 12, 2013)

Give me a break. There is a sign up option for DIY homeowner on this site and similar questions have been answered. Have a good night... I'll try somewhere else.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

dcs6f4 said:


> Give me a break. There is a sign up option for DIY homeowner on this site and similar questions have been answered. Have a good night... I'll try somewhere else.


:sleep1:


----------



## heavysparky (Jun 2, 2009)

Your whole house needs to be rewired. Those wires look expired! lol


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dcs6f4 said:


> Give me a break. There is a sign up option for DIY homeowner on this site and similar questions have been answered. Have a good night... I'll try somewhere else.


Wrong, this forum does not allow DIYs.


----------



## Peewee0413 (Oct 18, 2012)

Ha Ha


----------



## dcs6f4 (Feb 12, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Wrong, this forum does not allow DIYs.


When you sign up for a new account it asks your qualifications and it says if you are a DIY homeowner put DIY... That's fine. I will ask somewhere else.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Wrong, this forum does not allow DIYs.


But it does allow trolls. :whistling2:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> But it does allow trolls. :whistling2:


I have not noticed that.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

dcs6f4 said:


> When you sign up for a new account it asks your qualifications and it says if you are a DIY homeowner put DIY... That's fine. I will ask somewhere else.


I am not a mod here but here is what the mods post when this happens, notice there is a place for you to ask your questions. Good luck.



> Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> ElectricianTalk.com is designed for electrical industry professionals to discuss issues and topics related to the electrical trades and related industries. Many of our professionals are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


----------



## dcs6f4 (Feb 12, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I am not a mod here but here is what the mods post when this happens, notice there is a place for you to ask your questions. Good luck.


Thank you for being helpful. I really appreciate it.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

I will put this thread a lock now due Monsieur BBQ did post a link over the DIY fourm so let be it.

Merci,
Marc


----------

